# schutzhund nationals



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

schutzhund nationals are in indy this year, wondering if anyone else is gonna go.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I wont be there but are you going? Id like to hear about it.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah my whole club i train with is going. dude... schutzhund is becoming addictive to me lol im buying a van in a week just so i can crate rico and the other dogs i plan on getting when we do training and trials.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow that is great Wayne. Is Rico lovin it too? What kind of a van are you gonna get?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

rico seems to like it quite a bit and he loves ob work. the van is a 92 astro. a buddy of mine owes me a couple favors so hes gonna sell it to me for dirt cheap


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is so cool. Rico is an awsome dog I would to see some pictures of you guys doing shutzhund. That is cool about the van. When is this trial in Indy?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes take pics for the board, please!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i cant remmember where there having it in indy, i just found out about it, i will be sure to get tons of pics.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: I look forward to seeing pictures. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------

